# Дискомфорт в спине



## ЛилияКим (1 Июл 2018)

Вот уже неделю ощущаю дискомфорт в левой части спины. Не болит, но чувство будто что то стоит или кто то держит, и это чувство появляется только при сидении.


----------



## La murr (2 Июл 2018)

@ЛилияКим, здравствуйте!
Обращались ли Вы к врачу очно?
Ответьте на вопросы анкеты, пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июл 2018)

Надо к врачу.


----------

